# How to moneymax as a teen?



## iprayforascension (Feb 17, 2020)

How do I moneymax as a teen? I’m 15 and my parents don’t support looksmaxing so I need to make money myself.

What should I do?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 17, 2020)

how much do u have now

get a job 
beg like @SirGey 
or do illegal stuff

only 3 ways


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 17, 2020)

Easiest would be to get some kind of skill like writing,designing,marketing...


----------



## CokoMleko (Feb 17, 2020)

Freelancing, try to work something on internet and maybe do some illegal stuff if you are popoular on social media


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 17, 2020)

CokoMleko said:


> Freelancing, try to work something on internet and maybe do some illegal stuff if you are popoular on social media



If I was popular I wouldn’t be here


CopingHard said:


> Easiest would be to get some kind of skill like writing,designing,marketing...


What should I learn out of those which one is the easiest


----------



## looksmaxbrah (Feb 17, 2020)

im 16 and im in the same boat, fuck


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> how much do u have now
> 
> get a job
> beg like @SirGey
> ...


I have 720 dollars
I’m decent at overwatch should I start boosting? It takes such a long time though


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 17, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


> I have 720 dollars
> I’m decent at overwatch should I start boosting? It takes such a long time though


bro

i will msg u l8r

you can easily double ur money triple it

it is illegal tho

maybe not


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro
> 
> i will msg u l8r
> 
> ...


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 17, 2020)

iprayforascension said:


>


it can ascend u


----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 17, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> it can ascend u


Ok bro tell me


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 17, 2020)

sell some dope 😳


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 17, 2020)

Just sell weed, dead serious. You're at an age where kids will spend way more than they should on a couple grams. You can make a lot of money quickly if you're smart.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 18, 2020)

Listen you fucking lazy fuck. You will never get rich off crypto, stocks, investing, or any shit like that. Forget about e commerce too.

Your only hope is e whoring everyday dilligently and working 25 hours a week.


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 18, 2020)

Are you attractive? Find out how to get a sugardaddy or mommy.
Is your family and/or neighbors rich? Offer to do work and chores ect. for money
Do you want to make honest money? Get a job. It's a great oppurtinity to increase your work ethic and experience while making som decent cash.
Do you not care about the law? Figure out how to short sell drugs.
Do you not care about morals? Catfish as a hot girl online and make guys pay for snapchat premium or some other nonsense.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 19, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro
> 
> i will msg u l8r
> 
> ...


DM me


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Feb 19, 2020)

b


iprayforascension said:


> How do I moneymax as a teen? I’m 15 and my parents don’t support looksmaxing so I need to make money myself.
> 
> What should I do?


bro very easy, just become an underage gay escort of old men ngl charged them thousands of dollars


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 19, 2020)

sell weed


----------

